# GPS based game: DominAnt



## michael23101996 (16. April 2018)

Hey,

an alle, die wie ich GPS basierte Spiele mögen, also sowas wie Ingress, Pokémon Go oder das klassische Geocaching, vor ein paar Wochen hab ich DominAnt entdeckt. Und es macht (zumindest mir) so viel Spaß und es kostet kein Geld oder viel Zeit, wie z.B. Ingress das tut.

Es geht darum die Welt für eines von 3 Teams mit Ameisennestern zu erobern^^ und für den eigenen Namen und die anderen Teams zu bekämpfen. Man kann natürlich auch Allianzen mit Leuten des eigenen Teams bilden. Es ist das Projekt einer einzigen Person, also ist die Grafik nicht so flashy, wie z.B. in Pokémon Go, allerdings find ich nicht, dass das ein Problem ist.

Es braucht nur echt mehr Spieler, vor allem bei mir in Österreich und Wien! Also hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, Leuten überall davon zu erzählen und hoffe auf ein paar mehr Mitspieler^^ Probiert es einfach einmal und gebt dem Spiel etwas Zeit. Ich persönlich liebe es, neue besondere Orte zu finden, sie einzunehmen und ihnen die meiner Meinung nach passenden Namen oder Beschreibungen zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kombinier es auch gern mit Zombies, run, eine weitere großartige App. 


Das Spiel: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...mination&hl=de

Kurzes Erklärungsvideo vom Entwickler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur6xWmftM3A

Share the message! /bow michixlol


----------

